# Will these work on a CX?



## gb155 (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/BCAVBB7/avid-bb7-mechanical-disc-brake-(mtb)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thanks
> 
> http://www.planet-x-...isc-brake-(mtb)



Not with normal drop bar levers no. You need Avid BB7 road (the grey ones) for that application. The mtb BB7's(the black ones) need V brake amounts of cable pull.


----------



## gb155 (26 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Not with normal drop bar levers no. You need Avid BB7 road (the grey ones) for that application. The mtb BB7's(the black ones) need V brake amounts of cable pull.



Ah right - ok - thanks mate


----------



## Evil Rabbit (26 Aug 2011)

Does it not depend on the CX bike ?

I have BB5s on my Boardman CX Team, would the BB7s in the link not work with my existing SRAM drop levers ?


----------



## gb155 (26 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Not with normal drop bar levers no. You need Avid BB7 road (the grey ones) for that application. The mtb BB7's(the black ones) need V brake amounts of cable pull.



Planet x said they work fine with ultegra levers as I'm ordering from them due to a refund of costs on repairing the dodgy cx, not yet ordered tho as I believe Greg more


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> Planet x said they work fine with ultegra levers as I'm ordering from them due to a refund of costs on repairing the dodgy cx, not yet ordered tho as I believe Greg more



Avid are fairly explicit about not using STI type levers with BB5 and BB7 mtb calipers. Can be done with a travelator, travel agent, or rollamajig or other doodad in the line though. 

My tourer started off with Shimano Sora and BB5 road and now has Sora + BB7 road.

Evil Rabbit; iirc Boardman CX's have BB5 road or BB7 road on them. The grey ones.


----------



## Evil Rabbit (27 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Evil Rabbit; iirc Boardman CX's have BB5 road or BB7 road on them. The grey ones.


Thanks. Is the colour of the BB5 and 7 significant then ? Is the silver "road ones" different to the black ones ?


----------



## MacB (27 Aug 2011)

Evil Rabbit said:


> Thanks. Is the colour of the BB5 and 7 significant then ? Is the silver "road ones" different to the black ones ?



yep, the silver road version work with short pull brake levers, so most aero road levers, STI/Ergo/Doubletap road levers and some short pull flat bar levers, the sort designed to work with canti brakes.

The black MTB version are long pull so the same sort of pull as v-brake levers


----------



## Evil Rabbit (27 Aug 2011)

MacB said:


> yep, the silver road version work with short pull brake levers, so most aero road levers, STI/Ergo/Doubletap road levers and some short pull flat bar levers, the sort designed to work with canti brakes.
> 
> The black MTB version are long pull so the same sort of pull as v-brake levers



thanks, thats helpful.


----------

